# disque externe multimédia



## ascud13 (7 Février 2012)

Bonjour
J'ai un iMac 27" sous OSX 10.6.8 et je viens de lui connecter (USB2) un disque externe Lacie 2Go "LaCinema Play HD". Le but recherché est d'y loger tous mes films (aussi bien les fichiers récupérés à partir de diverses caméras, que les PROJETS résultant du montage avec iMovie et iDVD pour les visionner sur mon téléviseur.

A sa connexion, le Lacie monte bien dans mon iMac, et lorque je clique sur Lacie il m'affiche 3 dossiers : Movies, Music, Pictures. jusque là ça va .

Mon problème, c'est que je n'arrive pas à copier dans le dossier Movie du Lacie les fichiers des films présents sur mon iMac : ni par "glisser/déposer, ni par "copier/coller.

La notice fournie donne pas mal de détails relatifs au branchement vers la TV et les paramètres à entrer avec la télécommande, mais rien sur le moyen de récupérer les films à partir de mon iMac ! Pourtant, ce devrait être élémentaire : je ne comprends pas.

J'espère que quelqu'un pourra m'aider ?


----------



## Arlequin (7 Février 2012)

Bonjour

il y a fort à parier que ton Lacie utilise un format de fichiers PC (aka NTFS). Pour s'en assurer, fait un cmd+i sur l'icone de ton DD et regarde si tu as la possibilité d'y écrire (mention "lecture et écriture" ou "lecture seule")

Si j'ai bon, deux solutions:
soit tu ajoute à MacOs la possibilité d'écrire sur du NTFS (voir à ce propos le sujet épinglé en tête du forum) 

soit il faudra formater ton disque en Fat32 (mais pour cela il faut voir avec le support du site Lacie si c'est possible). J'ai un iomega multimédia qui supporte soit le ntfs soit le fat32, et ce changement se fait via l'interface graphique du DD multimédia 

Personnellement, je choisirais la première option, car il ne faut pas oublier que le système FAT32 ne gère pas de fichiers plus gros que 4Go, ce qui est souvent le cas avec des rip de dvd ou de Bluray

voilou


----------



## ascud13 (7 Février 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> il y a fort à parier que ton Lacie utilise un format de fichiers PC (aka NTFS). Pour s'en assurer, fait un cmd+i sur l'icone de ton DD et regarde si tu as la possibilité d'y écrire (mention "lecture et écriture" ou "lecture seule")
> 
> ...



Merci Arlequin, en effet ton pari est gagné : Lacie est en Windows NTFS, alors que mon iMac est en format HFS.

C'est un premier pas, qui explique le pourquoi, mais je n'ai pas trouvé le "comment faire" pour les rendre synchrones. Si je dois reformater le HD de l'iMac, c'est galère pour ensuite tout remettre en ordre mes fichiers et paramètres. Par contre si je peux changer le format du HD Multimédia, ce serait bien car il est encore vide.

D'autant plus que sur l'emballage Lacie indique : Supported file systems = NTFS (WINDOWS ), HFS+ non journaled (Mac), FAT32 (Mac/Windows) ; Je vais peut-être essayer de supprimer l'installation de Lacie et réinstaller, si je peux, sinon je le rendrai à la FNAC où je l'ai acheté.


----------



## Arlequin (8 Février 2012)

wop hop hop, non il ne faut pas reformater ton mac !!! surtout pas ! 

je parlais bien de ton disque externe ! 

Si celui-ci supporte bien l'HFS, vérifie avant toute chose COMMENT le reformater ! Soit via ton mac, soit via l'interface graphique (lors du branchement sur TV) >>> voir le mode d'emploi fourni ou sur le site de Lacie


----------



## ascud13 (8 Février 2012)

ça y est ! j'ai trouvé la bonne solution : dans Utilitaire Disques, en choisissant le DDE il apparait un titre "partitionner", et là j'ai pu renommer et définir trois partitions que j'ai appelées "FILMS", "PHOTOS", "musiques" en définissant pour chacune une taille de 500 Go.
Et en définissant aussi le format de disque : HFS.

Donc, voilà mon problème résolu : maintenant je peux bien écrire sur le disque externe Lacie multimédia tout ce que je veux, en provenance du HD iMac.

Merci pour m'avoir mis sur la voie.


----------



## Arlequin (8 Février 2012)

ascud13 a dit:


> ça y est ! j'ai trouvé la bonne solution : dans Utilitaire Disques, en choisissant le DDE il apparait un titre "partitionner", et là j'ai pu renommer et définir trois partitions que j'ai appelées "FILMS", "PHOTOS", "musiques" en définissant pour chacune une taille de 500 Go.
> Et en définissant aussi le format de disque : HFS.
> 
> Donc, voilà mon problème résolu : maintenant je peux bien écrire sur le disque externe Lacie multimédia tout ce que je veux, en provenance du HD iMac.
> ...



Oui, ça c'est la manipulation "classique" pour un disque dur "classique"


de plus, pourquoi plusieurs partitions ??? plusieurs dossiers auraient suffit ! 


reste à voir si le logiciel intégré à ton Lacie (ce qui permet de faire mediacenter sur la TV) ne sera pas perturbé


c'est par expérience que j'ai insisté sur la nécessité de te renseigner AVANT 

cas récent: un ami a acheté une platine multimédia; il l'a branchée sur son mac, partition et formatage tout nickel et hop, 1To de transfert (c'est long en usb)

Résultat, à l'allumage (branché sur TV) > "le disque doit être formaté !" 

Pourquoi ? simplement parce que le logiciel intégré nécessitait sa PROPRE installation, sa PROPRE structure

Maintenant, je ne fais que supposer ; espérons que ton Lacie se comporte comme il faut


----------



## aristachi (11 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous!

Très intéressante discussion posée sur le forum, car j'ai aussi l'intention d'acquérir ce type de HD Multimédia de Lacie. 

Le but étant de ne plus avoir l'ordinateur toujours allumé pour voir le contenu multimédia de l'ordi sur la TV. Pourrais-tu me dire exactement celui que tu as acheté et si tu peux bien lire et écouter iTunes, car personne ne semble parler des résultats vus sur la TV ou sur un ampli de salon qui afficherait un écran afin de lire les genres d'iTunes. L'interface est-il pareil que celui de l'AppleTV, qui lui, nécessite d'avoir toujours son ordi allumé; et ça c'est la barbe.

Par avance merci. Aristachi


----------



## ascud13 (19 Février 2012)

Bon, mon Lacie est un 2 To modèle LACINEMA HD. 1ere difficulté, le format Mac étant HFS une vidéo ne peut pas être copiée du Mac vers Lacie Lacinema : pour que ça marche, il faut le logiciel NTFS for Mac = alors l'écriture sur Lacie fonctionne bien (format NTFS).

Avec un film .avi écrit sur Lacie = lecture du film sur la TV impeccable ! et bien sûr le disque étant déplacé près de la TV et connecté à elle, est indépendant du Mac (qui chez moi n'est pas proche de la TV )

Mais ce que je ne sais pas faire actuellement, c'est de convertir mes films créés par iDVD       ( extension dvdproj ) en films .avi = je n'ai rien trouvé sur le net pour faire ça. 
Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider sur ce point, ce serait sympa.


----------



## lappartien (19 Février 2012)

mac et video.com
http://www.macetvideo.com/


----------



## ascud13 (19 Février 2012)

lappartien a dit:


> mac et video.com
> http://www.macetvideo.com/




Merci lappartien, ce site est magnifique et très bien expliqué !


----------



## ascud13 (25 Février 2012)

ascud13 a dit:


> Mais ce que je ne sais pas faire actuellement, c'est de convertir mes films créés par iDVD       ( extension dvdproj ) en films .avi = je n'ai rien trouvé sur le net pour faire ça.
> Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider sur ce point, ce serait sympa.



Voici la solution, pour ceux que ça intéresse :

- Ne pas faire une simple export depuis iDVD ni une copie à partir d'un fichier xxx.dvdproject, mais entrer dans iMovie, cliquer sur le film à choisir (dans la partie "projets").
Une fenêtre s'affiche : cliquer sur : partager/exporter le film. Dans la fenêtre qui s'affiche indiquer le NOM du film (titre), pui 2ème ligne "où" : lui indiquer le disque externe : Lacie, puis les PARTITIONS de ce disque : 1, 2, ou 3 en les nommant, par exemple :1= FILMS, 2= PHOTOS, 3= MUSIQUES (mais selon la taille du disque on peut très définir une seule partition entièrement dédiée aux films)
Ensuite définir la TAILLE pour l'exportation : "grande" (pour moi)
Lancer l'exportation vers Lacie et c'est tout. Sur Lacie le film sera en format MPEG 4.

Branchement de Lacie sur la TV : c'est OK ! Lacie est fourni avec une télécommande adaptée qui vous permet de choisir le film à visionner, comme vous le feriez avec un film sur dvd avec un lecteur DVD de salon, sauf que là il n'y a plus besoin de lecteur de salon et que vous pouvez stocker un grand nombre de films et choisir de visionner celui que vous voulez ! Moi je trouve ça super !


----------

